# Laminate or Skim in Bathroom Ceiling?



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely a situation where 1/4" drywall overlay is the way to go. You could almost make it seamless........


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Skim it only need a light coat and won't need to tape where the wall meets the ceiling.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I see this one as a wobbeler.

While doing 1/4" would clean, you still have to tape and mud the corners....and you have the issue of potential cracking in the corner because you don't have the side drywall to support the edges.

Personally, I'd scrape......good coat of primer....this will then show you all the defects.....mud and sand those spots...prime and paint.


----------



## TeeRiddle (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! 

ToolSeeker - how would I not need to tape the corners where the walls meet the ceiling? I would still need to do that wouldn't I? Just to clarify this room has new sheetrock on 3 walls. The wall to the left is an exterior wall and still has the original wallboard. The ceiling is also the original. I added purple board on the other 3 walls so those would still need taping, correct?

Also, if I skim the ceiling would I tape those corners after scraping, or skim coat then tape? Seems like taping first would be ideal.

Thanks!

Edit: I plan on adding crown moulding so the inside corners don't need to be perfect.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're installing crown, and the walls are new drywall, I still say 1/4 overlay is best. Since crown is going up, no need to finish where the ceiling and wall meet.


----------

